# Minecraft crashes after pressing "Play" in 1.7.9 launcher



## chewyboy0 (May 16, 2014)

Whenever I log in with my username and password, then press play, it just crashes and shows this log:


```
[09:19:26 INFO]: Minecraft Launcher 1.4.2 (through bootstrap 5) started on unknown...
[09:19:26 INFO]: Current time is May 16, 2014 9:19:26 AM
[09:19:26 FATAL]: This operating system is unknown or unsupported, we cannot guarantee that the game will launch successfully.
[09:19:26 INFO]: System.getProperty('os.name') == 'FreeBSD'
[09:19:26 INFO]: System.getProperty('os.version') == '10.0-RELEASE-p11'
[09:19:26 INFO]: System.getProperty('os.arch') == 'amd64'
[09:19:26 INFO]: System.getProperty('java.version') == '1.7.0_51'
[09:19:26 INFO]: System.getProperty('java.vendor') == 'Oracle Corporation'
[09:19:26 INFO]: System.getProperty('sun.arch.data.model') == '64'
[09:19:26 INFO]: Refreshing local version list...
[09:19:29 INFO]: Refreshing remote version list...
[09:19:30 INFO]: Refresh complete.
[09:19:35 INFO]: Loaded 1 profile(s); selected 'chewyboy0'
[09:19:35 INFO]: Refreshing auth...
[09:19:35 INFO]: Logging in with access token
[09:19:41 INFO]: Getting syncinfo for selected version
[09:19:41 INFO]: Queueing library & version downloads
[09:19:41 INFO]: Download job 'Version & Libraries' started (16 threads, 24 files)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/tv/twitch/twitch/5.16/twitch-5.16.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/org/apache/logging/log4j/log4j-core/2.0-beta9/log4j-core-2.0-beta9.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/paulscode/librarylwjglopenal/20100824/librarylwjglopenal-20100824.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/org/apache/commons/commons-lang3/3.1/commons-lang3-3.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/io/netty/netty-all/4.0.10.Final/netty-all-4.0.10.Final.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/commons-codec/commons-codec/1.9/commons-codec-1.9.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/net/java/jutils/jutils/1.0.0/jutils-1.0.0.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/paulscode/codecwav/20101023/codecwav-20101023.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/org/apache/logging/log4j/log4j-api/2.0-beta9/log4j-api-2.0-beta9.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/google/code/gson/gson/2.2.4/gson-2.2.4.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/paulscode/soundsystem/20120107/soundsystem-20120107.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/paulscode/libraryjavasound/20101123/libraryjavasound-20101123.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/org/lwjgl/lwjgl/lwjgl/2.9.1/lwjgl-2.9.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/net/sf/trove4j/trove4j/3.0.3/trove4j-3.0.3.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/ibm/icu/icu4j-core-mojang/51.2/icu4j-core-mojang-51.2.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:41 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/java3d/vecmath/1.3.1/vecmath-1.3.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:48 INFO]: Download job 'Resources' skipped as there are no files to download
[09:19:48 INFO]: Job 'Resources' finished successfully (took 0:00:00.000)
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/net/sf/trove4j/trove4j/3.0.3/trove4j-3.0.3.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/google/guava/guava/15.0/guava-15.0.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/ibm/icu/icu4j-core-mojang/51.2/icu4j-core-mojang-51.2.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/net/java/jinput/jinput/2.0.5/jinput-2.0.5.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/io/netty/netty-all/4.0.10.Final/netty-all-4.0.10.Final.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/paulscode/codecjorbis/20101023/codecjorbis-20101023.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/paulscode/codecjorbis/20101023/codecjorbis-20101023.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/net/sf/jopt-simple/jopt-simple/4.5/jopt-simple-4.5.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/net/java/jinput/jinput/2.0.5/jinput-2.0.5.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/commons-io/commons-io/2.4/commons-io-2.4.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/net/sf/jopt-simple/jopt-simple/4.5/jopt-simple-4.5.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/org/lwjgl/lwjgl/lwjgl_util/2.9.1/lwjgl_util-2.9.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/org/lwjgl/lwjgl/lwjgl_util/2.9.1/lwjgl_util-2.9.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/mojang/authlib/1.5.13/authlib-1.5.13.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/org/lwjgl/lwjgl/lwjgl/2.9.1/lwjgl-2.9.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Attempting to download /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/versions/1.7.9/1.7.9.jar for job 'Version & Libraries'... (try 0)
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/org/apache/logging/log4j/log4j-core/2.0-beta9/log4j-core-2.0-beta9.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/mojang/authlib/1.5.13/authlib-1.5.13.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/commons-io/commons-io/2.4/commons-io-2.4.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/org/apache/commons/commons-lang3/3.1/commons-lang3-3.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/google/guava/guava/15.0/guava-15.0.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/commons-codec/commons-codec/1.9/commons-codec-1.9.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/java3d/vecmath/1.3.1/vecmath-1.3.1.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/google/code/gson/gson/2.2.4/gson-2.2.4.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/paulscode/libraryjavasound/20101123/libraryjavasound-20101123.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/paulscode/soundsystem/20120107/soundsystem-20120107.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/tv/twitch/twitch/5.16/twitch-5.16.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/paulscode/librarylwjglopenal/20100824/librarylwjglopenal-20100824.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/org/apache/logging/log4j/log4j-api/2.0-beta9/log4j-api-2.0-beta9.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/net/java/jutils/jutils/1.0.0/jutils-1.0.0.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/paulscode/codecwav/20101023/codecwav-20101023.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Local file matches local checksum, using that
[09:19:48 INFO]: Finished downloading /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/versions/1.7.9/1.7.9.jar for job 'Version & Libraries': Used own copy as it matched etag
[09:19:48 INFO]: Job 'Version & Libraries' finished successfully (took 0:00:07.241)
[09:19:48 INFO]: Launching game
[09:19:48 INFO]: Unpacking natives to /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/versions/1.7.9/1.7.9-natives-295381483835
[09:19:48 INFO]: Launching in /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft
[09:19:48 INFO]: Half command: /usr/local/openjdk7/jre/bin/java -Xmx1G -Djava.library.path=/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/versions/1.7.9/1.7.9-natives-295381483835 -cp /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/java3d/vecmath/1.3.1/vecmath-1.3.1.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/net/sf/trove4j/trove4j/3.0.3/trove4j-3.0.3.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/ibm/icu/icu4j-core-mojang/51.2/icu4j-core-mojang-51.2.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/net/sf/jopt-simple/jopt-simple/4.5/jopt-simple-4.5.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/paulscode/codecjorbis/20101023/codecjorbis-20101023.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/paulscode/codecwav/20101023/codecwav-20101023.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/paulscode/libraryjavasound/20101123/libraryjavasound-20101123.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/paulscode/librarylwjglopenal/20100824/librarylwjglopenal-20100824.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/paulscode/soundsystem/20120107/soundsystem-20120107.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/io/netty/netty-all/4.0.10.Final/netty-all-4.0.10.Final.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/google/guava/guava/15.0/guava-15.0.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/org/apache/commons/commons-lang3/3.1/commons-lang3-3.1.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/commons-io/commons-io/2.4/commons-io-2.4.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/commons-codec/commons-codec/1.9/commons-codec-1.9.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/net/java/jinput/jinput/2.0.5/jinput-2.0.5.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/net/java/jutils/jutils/1.0.0/jutils-1.0.0.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/google/code/gson/gson/2.2.4/gson-2.2.4.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/com/mojang/authlib/1.5.13/authlib-1.5.13.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/org/apache/logging/log4j/log4j-api/2.0-beta9/log4j-api-2.0-beta9.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/org/apache/logging/log4j/log4j-core/2.0-beta9/log4j-core-2.0-beta9.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/org/lwjgl/lwjgl/lwjgl/2.9.1/lwjgl-2.9.1.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/org/lwjgl/lwjgl/lwjgl_util/2.9.1/lwjgl_util-2.9.1.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/libraries/tv/twitch/twitch/5.16/twitch-5.16.jar:/usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/versions/1.7.9/1.7.9.jar net.minecraft.client.main.Main
[09:19:49 INFO]: Looking for orphaned versions to clean up...
[09:19:52 INFO]: Client> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no lwjgl in java.library.path
[09:19:52 INFO]: Client> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1886)
[09:19:52 INFO]: Client> 	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:849)
[09:19:52 INFO]: Client> 	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1088)
[09:19:52 INFO]: Client> 	at org.lwjgl.Sys$1.run(Sys.java:73)
[09:19:53 INFO]: Client> 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
[09:19:53 INFO]: Client> 	at org.lwjgl.Sys.doLoadLibrary(Sys.java:66)
[09:19:53 INFO]: Client> 	at org.lwjgl.Sys.loadLibrary(Sys.java:95)
[09:19:53 INFO]: Client> 	at org.lwjgl.Sys.<clinit>(Sys.java:112)
[09:19:53 INFO]: Client> 	at ban.K(SourceFile:2173)
[09:19:53 INFO]: Client> 	at net.minecraft.client.main.Main.main(SourceFile:72)
09:19:53 ERROR]: java.io.IOException: Stream closed (It says this about 1000000 times but I can't put that many characters)
[09:20:03 ERROR]: Game ended with bad state (exit code 1)
[09:20:03 INFO]: Ignoring visibility rule and showing launcher due to a game crash
[09:20:03 INFO]: Deleting /usr/home/chewyboy0/minecraft/versions/1.7.9/1.7.9-natives-295381483835
```

Just to let you know I am using PC-BSD 10.0 with all the latest updates. Also I am using OpenJDK 7. Also if you are you are going to give me instructions on how to do something please tell me in the simplest way possible because I am a noob at PC-BSD/FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Minecrfat crashes after pressing "Play" in 1.7.9 launche*

Questions regarding PC-BSD DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD.


----------

